# Uhhhhh......Yeah!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Headline article this morning for MarketWatch

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/america-is-full-of-slackers-and-deadbeats-who-wont-work-2015-03-13

And its a generous 46%.

Ralph


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

I drive a truck some for a grocery chain. It used to be heavy traffic was between 6 and 9 in the morning and 3 and 6 in the afternoon at most other times it was fairly light. Now traffic is heavy most hours of the day. I know their are more people now but just from observing a lot of people can't be working because too many are on the road. I guess they use their entitlement money to buy gas.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I've thought the same myself cornshucker . Moving equipment and hay all summer and thinking do any of these people work or what !


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I was headed into town the other day ,there was alot of traffic I noticed none of the cars had Obama stickers on them , ....Then it dawned on me those people were on their way to work.....


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I couldn't finish reading the article. I go from mad to sad. Maybe the other way around. Dumbs down our Thanksgiving holiday. What are the 54% thankful for? Me paying their bills? obamaphone types are a plenty here.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think we all have known that for some time.......just look around you, it's apparent.....here anyway


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Coming from factory life after 8 years you can see the laziness. When I was with the temp agency you had to be there everyday no matter what. You were not given any vacation day and you had better be dieing if you called in. I worked a year and a half that way before being hired. Now they give you a few days and sick days just to be able to keep people. They keep changing the rules to favor the slackers instead of turning out a reliable individual. Cummins has this flexible policy that if a customer want to order engines at the last minute he can. From a business stand point that's business, from a labor stand point if it means Sat work or heaven Sun. work, you should hear the bi$#ing. People would occasionally ask why I didn't care and told them it's like farming you have to be there everyday and until you go to sleep that night you don't know how your day is going to go. You could open the front door of the barn and have a water cup overflowing all night and your whole day just changed. You have to flexible in what you do. In terms of Cummins they sell engines and as us as employees we build them. They hired us to do a job, be happy you have a job that pays well with no college education.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So much blame to go around, but I blame a lot of the problems on the breakdown of the family unit and a general loss of God in peoples lives.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

It kinda started with my generation, (Graduated in 77 ) ours parents raised us to work , But we were blessed with inflation and free credit, most of whom I went to school with thought they struck it rich with a starting pay of 10 -15 dollars a hr . and job security for life, except me I started to farm, ate alot of PBJ sandwiches and noodles in the 80's, anyhow, my gen spoiled their kids to laziness and no discipline either, then in 08 when their bubble burst, and the handouts started coming, their kids saw that and expect that now.... It's sad but I truly think that was the start the down fall


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It starts at home. I raised my kids to bust their asses or they won't get anywhere. They both kick ass and they can give themselves the credit for hard work. All I did was show them how, but parents aren't doing that enough today. 
It's like we the skill of parenting was lost somewhere. I think it was lost in the 70's coming off the hippie/pot/free love/loss of respect for authority era.

Hard to teach kids to be respectful, not do drugs and keep your legs closed, when the parents themselves did all those things.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Right you are JD, I had some classmates their parents were just of the beginning of the doppers and some classmates that were doppers also , Some were old enough to vote in 76, They voted for Jim Dandy Cater thinking he would make Drugs legal Most of them eradicated themselves from the world , usually a accident of some sort, but they always manged to bred with another dopper before they checked out. My parents were great , my dad and hired man worked me like a rented mule BUT I LOVED IT, and usually after the summer was over my dad would sit me down and show me what I F.... up and what I did right. But he always treated me fair. I wish I had thanked Him before it was too late. I've done my best with my daughter . I think He would agree if he was here today. I look at some of her Classmates and just shake my head very scary how they think today. GOD Help Us ALL


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny story along those lines:
My son plays on his high school lacrosse team. Last week, we had 9" of snow. No machines allowed to clear snow off field, so coach asks all players and parents to show up to shovel so games can be played.
We show up and there's already a dozen or so there shoveling snow- most in the middle of the field, shoveling snow and simply *throwing it over their shoulder back onto the field in another spot,,,,including the head coach!!!!*
They actually thought this was a productive exercise!!!.

Now I'm obviously saying to myself, no snow is being removed from the field, so I politely suggested removing it off the field beyond the sidelines using wheelbarrows we brought along. Some shovelers agreed, some continued shoveling snow over their shoulders into piles, only making the problem worse. After the dumbkopfs were done doubling or tripling their work, they ended up having to remove their piles to the sidelines, too.

On the way home I had a talk with my son about what happened. He agreed were in deep, deep trouble when a REAL crisis hits us.
A very uncomfortable feeling overcame me. I began to contemplate trading more of my one ounce gold pieces into smaller easier traded denominations, buy more canned food, and get that emergency generator installed.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I got one along the same lines, Classmate of my daughter asked if he could get hired to help me build fence. My daughter told me to be careful , Ya she was right (NO JOKE this kid couldn't shovel the gravel into the Skid loader bucket ??? I will send him to your snow crew JD. We started @ 8 am at 9;40 he quite me said it was to much manual labor ??? You are braver than me I'am thinking about going to Australia if another democrat goes to the white house, I'll raise kangaroos and learn to drink warm beer and eat vegemite sandwiches .. it would be better than watching this country go down the crapper. Archie Bunker would pee his pants if you saw where we are today......


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

We have had the same thing here. I used to hire high school kids to help put hay up in barn. I had five of them in one week only show up one time saying they were coming back and never did. Funny story though, my wife runs the crew in the barn. She told one of the kids to back up and she would throw the bales off the elevator to him. He was one of those tough guys with a mouth, so he backed up five feet and said ok he was ready. So she took the next bale off elevator and buried it in his chest and knocked him backwards. Welcome to hay. She can throw bales with the best of them. Needless to say he never showed back up. Now we do all rounds and don't need the labor except our own.

I think all kids should have to work on a farm as a kid. You will find out that most of the other jobs you have in life are really quite easy in comparison.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I tell ya 84 the last time I hired kids to buck bales most would go for lunch and never come back.My personal favorite were the 1's that showed up wearing shorts. Really ? I would always ask them if they came to work or just tan .. We always had lunch ready but it was easy to figure them out , What I can't figure out is how Mommy & Daddy cant justify buying them brand new vehicles to drive then Pimp their rides and buy them a brand new smart ph. and then let them sit at home playing video games , the only game my parents let me play was GET UP& WORK OR I"LL GET THE BELT !!! LOL


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> So much blame to go around, but I blame a lot of the problems on the breakdown of the family unit and a general loss of God in peoples lives.


I'll second that. I think you hit the nail on the head JD


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Darn, y'all are getting really mean about us unemployed, not-in-the-job-market folks. However, once you start collecting Social Security and get yourself on Medicare (an extended form of euthanasia), you'll have a much better appreciation of socialism's appeal.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Mike you Social Security card carriers don't count in this flame throwing thread, You have done your tour of duty, keep drawing , I'll let you have mine also , before the idiot in the oval office spend's it on the Bankrupt college kids


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In 1999, I got a statement from SSA detailing how much I had paid in for each year from the time I started working. I sat down and figured out that if I had invested those monies I paid for SS and Medicare/Medicaid at 5% simple interest, from 1967 to 2000, I would $454,000 in the bank when I reached age 65.

The cost of SS/Medicare/etc. is not only what a person pays in, but also the "cost of lost opportunity".

"Cost of lost opportunity" (COLO) is the money that could have been made on one strategy vs another strategy. E.g., for a self-employed person, that COLO shows up when he takes a vacation because he is not only spending money on the vacation, but not making any income (the lost opportunity).

In any endeavor, a person must figure the COLO as a real expense. The COLO of SS/etc. is that income you might have earned by investing it, saving it, spending it on a new business, or taking a well-earned vacation.

Ralph


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

We raised Tobacco for years when growing up had to get up at first light pull (prime) tobacco then go eat lunch and lot of times go to hay field or ride a dusty old AC 60 combine tying sacks. A friend of mine told me one day that my Dad and Grandpa ought to pay me for work like that, well being a typical teenager I mustered up the courage (or stupidity) to ask him for pay. Well his answer was that I was paid three times a day when I sit down at the table, every time I took a hot shower and when I when I went to sleep in a warm dry bed. After getting older and having to pay a mortgage, buy or raise food, pay utilities and insurance looking back I got paid pretty damn good. Plus was given an education and a work ethic that has paid off many times since. Any time you teach a kid to work they will be a survivor when things go bad.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

you said it well, Cornshucker, I tried the same approach pretty well got the same answer, I was give a choice a paycheck and pay room & board , or just call it a even trade, I ain't any genius but take long to pencil that one out :huh:


----------

